# First heat



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Just in case you don't know, you still need to keep an eye on her if she is around neutered males. They will still try.

I am very anal when my girl is in heat.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I currently have 3 girls in heat and the 2 neutered boys are crazy. Believe me, they can do everything but make the girls pregnant. 

I would be careful walking my in heat girl anywhere, let alone a dog park. Years ago, when I was in vet school and was saving up money to spay my rescued beagle, I learned how many un neutered boys there were in the neighborhood, as they would camp out on my doorstep.

I've found some new "diapers" made by Simple Solutions which I am liking... my girls don't start out without a lot of bleeding, but inevitably it comes. I do nothing to clean them except for the usual whole dog bath.


----------



## Momx3 (Aug 18, 2010)

I was really surprised with how little blood there was when Daisy was in her first heat last month. It lasted a long time (almost 3 weeks), but she didn't leave too much of a mess - just small drips every so often. I never used the diapers, just followed her around with a swiffer for a while. I did make sure she couldn't get on the beds or furniture.

The hardest part was not being able to take her to the park to get good exercise, she just loves to run and swim there.

I wasn't planning on letting her go into heat and she is now scheduled to be spayed in two weeks.


----------



## Mavrk (Mar 11, 2011)

I am no expert and am curious about this. I thought that when a dog is in heat people normally keep them inside for the 3 weeks. I guess it might also depend on where you live. But I believe the smell of a dog in heat can be smelled for a very long distance. I think walking her might drive all the male dogs crazy and some might hop the fence even if it looks too high. I will be interested to read what more of the experts say.


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

Sally's Mom said:


> I would be careful walking my in heat girl anywhere, let alone a dog park. Years ago, when I was in vet school and was saving up money to spay my rescued beagle, I learned how many un neutered boys there were in the neighborhood, as they would camp out on my doorstep.


That's a good point. I've known an un-neutered male that broke through our old neighbors glass sliding door to get to her girl in heat. I thought the park might be safe since it has a very separate entrance (across a field) for the "special needs" section, which you aren't allowed to go in without permission from whoever is using it. But, now that I think about it, the last thing I want is some dog dragging their owner across the fields to us, or worse, trying to jump a fence. As is, I don't really feel comfortable at dog parks, so I only go when no one else is there, or if only 1-2 dogs I know are there. 

What about walks? Are long leashed walks safe for her joints? I've never done any forced exercise with her, and don't want to risk hurting her growing joints. If I am very cautious of where other dogs are on the walks would a few miles a day on a leash be okay? Should I keep a diaper on her when she's leashed anywhere semi-public after she does her business? I live in an apartment complex, so it's not like I can take her out in my own backyard. 

She's a wonderful puppy, but she does get a bit destructive when not exercised enough. I have visions of having no more furniture if she goes 3 weeks with just potty breaks.


----------



## jaireen (Feb 25, 2008)

i put undies on dulce with a sanitary napkin whenever she's in heat and we don't bring her outside for a walk...im just scared that male dogs would harrass her and ill be put in a difficult situation...so to be safe i keep her inside but i play with her and let her run inside the gate...here's her picture with her undies on...


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I live in the middle of my in laws' 68 acres, so the only male dogs I ever see when my girls are in heat are my neutered ones. And being crazed boys, they will absolutely "breed" my girls when the girls are in heat. The diaper is a big deterrent for success on their part. I co own an unspayed girl who lives with one of my techs. When they walk her for exercise, she keeps the diaper on. I wouldn't rely on it 100%, but it would be hard for a male dog to be successful with the bitch being supervised.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

MillysMom said:


> That's a good point. I've known an un-neutered male that broke through our old neighbors glass sliding door to get to her girl in heat. I thought the park might be safe since it has a very separate entrance (across a field) for the "special needs" section, which you aren't allowed to go in without permission from whoever is using it. But, now that I think about it, the last thing I want is some dog dragging their owner across the fields to us, or worse, trying to jump a fence. As is, I don't really feel comfortable at dog parks, so I only go when no one else is there, or if only 1-2 dogs I know are there.
> 
> What about walks? Are long leashed walks safe for her joints? I've never done any forced exercise with her, and don't want to risk hurting her growing joints. If I am very cautious of where other dogs are on the walks would a few miles a day on a leash be okay? Should I keep a diaper on her when she's leashed anywhere semi-public after she does her business? I live in an apartment complex, so it's not like I can take her out in my own backyard.
> 
> She's a wonderful puppy, but she does get a bit destructive when not exercised enough. I have visions of having no more furniture if she goes 3 weeks with just potty breaks.


I would not risk anything more than potty walks while she is heat. Extended walks will lead very male in the area straight back to your door. Do you have friends or family that have a fenced back yard you could take her to for exercise? And you would still have to be in the yard with her to supervise while she is out there. Dogs have been known to breed through chain link fence, or jump or dig under wood fences to get to a female in heat.

(fyi - she will be welcoming the boys!)

Are you planning to spay her?


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

We have just come through this with our Sunny. Our little gal turned into a regular pole dancer, trying to seduce the neutered males in the house. One of us stayed with her the entire time that she was outdoors in our fenced backyard. The good news is that it doesn't last long.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

The boys will smell her from 6 miles away...and trust me if they have traveled all that way to court your girl...they're not gonna give up easily... If the time is right, she is not gonna play hard-to-get either - even if you are on the other end of her leash!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

I have been through three heat cycles with Scout. I have never had any mooning suitors  My understanding is they are most fertile in the middle, when the blood flow slows and turns yellow. I keep mine locked up then. But, early in the heat cycle and late in the heat cycle I will drive to a park and walk with her--a big one where dogs are not allowed of-leash and then just keep my distance. I do not want the smell in my neighborhood.

If you do classes sometimes they let you bring them in heat--good practice for everyone and let's you get her some more out time. You can show them in conformation when they are in heat. I do field work, and my buddies let me run Scout when she's in heat. She runs last, after intact boys. 

Anyway, just be smart and careful and you will be fine. I like the jean diaper garments I found at Petco. I can wash and reuse them and they stay on better. I also found that her first cycle wasn't as bloody as the next two. Good luck!


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

mylissyk said:


> I would not risk anything more than potty walks while she is heat. Extended walks will lead very male in the area straight back to your door. Do you have friends or family that have a fenced back yard you could take her to for exercise? And you would still have to be in the yard with her to supervise while she is out there. Dogs have been known to breed through chain link fence, or jump or dig under wood fences to get to a female in heat.
> 
> (fyi - she will be welcoming the boys!)


I have family I've been taking her to on the weekends about an hour away with 1 acre fenced in. During the week, no friends with fences. I'm taking her to the barn tonight or tomorrow night and closing the indoor arena doors so she can really run and get her zoomies out safely. I guess I'm lucky, or maybe this is normal, but I've noticed she does not have her normal amounts of energy. 

And, I would never leave her in a yard unsupervised whether or not she is in heat. So, that is luckily one less thing I have to worry about. 



mylissyk said:


> Are you planning to spay her?


Yes. I'll spay her once she is done showing and breeding. Breeding will only happen if she has proven herself in at least one venue, preferably two or more, and passed all of her clearances. And of course, I'll turn to the experts for help through all of that. But, that's so far down the road I don't even think about it.


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

GoldenSail said:


> If you do classes sometimes they let you bring them in heat--good practice for everyone and let's you get her some more out time. You can show them in conformation when they are in heat. I do field work, and my buddies let me run Scout when she's in heat. She runs last, after intact boys.


Good to know! I wanted to take a beginner field class, but figured I wouldn't be able to with her in heat. I just emailed to find out if they will allow me to bring her in heat. When the classes start it will be at the very end of the heat cycle. I know my dog training club doesn't allow them in heat, but this is through a different group. So, fingers crossed!




GoldenSail said:


> I have been through three heat cycles with Scout. I have never had any mooning suitors  My understanding is they are most fertile in the middle, when the blood flow slows and turns yellow. I keep mine locked up then. But, early in the heat cycle and late in the heat cycle I will drive to a park and walk with her--a big one where dogs are not allowed of-leash and then just keep my distance. I do not want the smell in my neighborhood.
> 
> Anyway, just be smart and careful and you will be fine. I like the jean diaper garments I found at Petco. I can wash and reuse them and they stay on better. I also found that her first cycle wasn't as bloody as the next two. Good luck!



So far this cycle has not been very bloody at all. That said, I'm keeping an eye on her on my white carpets, and she seems to be fine. She's doing a good job of cleaning herself, but I think she's sort of pissed I'm not allowing her on the furniture. Or, maybe I'm just personifying her facial expressions. I'll pick up some of the denim diapers tonight. I'm a pretty cautious person, so I think we'll be fine, I just get nervous easily.


----------

